# httpd://localhost/horde doesn't  load...



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

instead it downloads a file... All log files are empty except httpd-errorlog. sorry for my ignorance...

from httpd-error.log:



> Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mysql.so' - Shared object "libmysqlclient.so.16" not found, required by "mysql.so" in Unknown on line 0


I know this can fixed by making a symbolic link to the libmysqlclient.so.16 but I don't see such a file in /usr/local/lib/mysql. 

Could this be causing the error?

Afaik, this doesn't make sense because I am using mysql50 from the ports. However, I installed and removed version 60 before... Maybe I haven't removed 60 completely? Any help pls...


----------



## crsd (Oct 10, 2009)

Your php-mysql extension was built against libmysqlclient.so.16 (mysql51-client port). Which version do you have installed ATM?

```
pkg_info -Ex mysql-client
```


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

> # pkg_info -Ex mysql-client
> mysql-client-5.0.86



that was quick thanks =)


----------



## crsd (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, you need to reinstall databases/php5-mysql extension for it to link against correct mysqlclient lib.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

thanks, that fixes it...

Any hint about the browser downloading a file when pointed to:
http://localhost/horde:

```
You have chosen to open
blank...
blank...

which is a: application/x-httpd-php
from:http;//localhost
```

and http://localhost/horde/test.php

```
You have chosen to open
test.php

which is a: PHP file
from:http;//localhost
```

I really don't have a clue.


----------



## crsd (Oct 10, 2009)

Check if you followed steps in pkg-message:

```
pkg_info -Dx php5-5
```
and restart apache


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

Yup I did it already... checked and made sure I followed it, then restarted apache22. nothing has changed. it still download a file.


----------



## crsd (Oct 10, 2009)

Any php related errors in httpd-error.log?


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

oh there's one from httpd-error.log, but i don't know what it means:


> [Sat Oct 10 15:11:34 2009] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
> [Sat Oct 10 15:11:37 2009] [warn] Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
> [Sat Oct 10 15:11:38 2009] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
> [Sat Oct 10 15:11:38 2009] [notice] Digest: done
> [Sat Oct 10 15:11:39 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.13 (FreeBSD) mod_ssl/2.2.13 OpenSSL/0.9.8k DAV/2 PHP/5.2.11 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations


----------



## crsd (Oct 10, 2009)

I'd double check AddType lines in your httpd.conf, you could paste related part here


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

> <IfModule mime_module>
> TypesConfig etc/apache22/mime.types
> AddType application/x-compress .Z
> AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz
> ...



that's the only entry I have under <IfModule mime_module> in /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf


----------



## crsd (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope you also have 'LoadModule mime_module libexec/apache22/mod_mime.so' in there.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

yup, i also have php5_module loaded...


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 10, 2009)

The block should end with </IfModule> instead of <IfModule>.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 10, 2009)

dennylin93 said:
			
		

> The block should end with </IfModule> instead of <IfModule>.



Sorry I mistyped it. It's actually with / in the actual file.

Folks, it's now working. Well, it has been after I included php module in the installation. So this thread was made due to my browser cache. What I did was, open another browser(chrome) and boom horde was loading. I told you I was super noooooob. =)

I'll be back with loads of questions... in another thread... =)

Thanks =)


----------

